# Divided betta tank?



## Kazaloful2 (Sep 25, 2010)

Hello. This is my first post here. I wanted to get some advice on a divided betta tank.

I won't be starting this for a long time, but I definitely want to do it some day so I thought I would get an idea now.

I love bettas and I currently have one in a 5 gallon tank. It is really hard for me to just have one. Everytime I see them at the store I envision a tank with multiple bettas.

I was thinking a 20 long would be a good size? Divided up into 4 sections? Would this provide enough space for each fish or do you suggest something else?

What type of dividers are best? I want something sturdy that provides water flow.

I have no clue what filtration and heating would work the best? Would a canister filter with the intake on one side and outtake on the other work? I'm concerned about each fish getting enough water movement to keep the tank clean while not tossing around the fish in the outtake section.

Any information you have is appreciated.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I think water flow is a little tricky but not impossible to work out. Two good options are: 

1)Use some kind of mesh or or divider with holes in it to allow for flow. Some people have adapted mesh into a moss wall which also creates a visual barrier. 
How to Grow a Moss Wall, by Loh Kwek Leong
Just be careful there is no way they can squeeze through to the other side as some bettas will work really hard at it

2)Use solid dividers and put a small sponge filter in each tank. A sponge filter is run with an air pump and if the pump is powerful enough you can hook up multiple sponges.

Have you thought about a tank of female bettas? Some of them are very pretty and they can be kept together. Helpful tips on this here: Keeping Female Bettas Together | Healthy Betta


----------

